# Augusta Area Clubs



## tombrinson (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm looking for a club around the Augusta area for 2013 deer season and possibly turkey hunting this spring. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Aug 3, 2013)

Check out this thread. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=760138

Not a member so I don't know anything about them. Just remember seeing the thread.

Good hunting.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 3, 2013)

second on that thread, I do know the club president and would be a member if not for my wife's medical bills....


----------



## timber ghost (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey Tom we still have openings in our Richmond County Club.
Send a reply and Id be more than happy to tell you more about our
club.


----------



## timber ghost (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey TrailBlazer999 & jmfauver...
I want to Thank both of you guys for your refering
Tom to our club.

Thank you.
Smoke Hill Rod & Gun Club


----------



## jsbinc2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

700 acres in Screven.  Nice Deer.  Club stands.  $1000 call John 706-831-8395


----------



## RookieHunter86 (Nov 28, 2013)

I would be interested in hear more about clubs in teh AUG area.

prices, dues, etc..
# of acres
# of members
etc.

thanks!


----------

